# Union Pacific conductor accused of stealing train horns.



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Found this on the internet too... Turns out this guy stole 53 train horns that cost UP several hundred thousand... Some people:

http://www.ksdk.com/news/crime/article/371331/147/Train-conductor-arrested-for-stealing-horns


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

What is the world do you do with 53 train horns, sell them on the black market?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you read the article underneath the video?

He sold them on e bay. :laugh:

Funny, I was looking at some horns once on e bay but the bids kept me from bidding, I wonder if they were his? 

Would sound nice on my pickup truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you didn't buy them?


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

What I'm not quite sure of, is why they couldn't just send them to a rip track, unless the repair was too extensive...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't figure out why it's such an extensive repair, one presumes the guy took them off with hand tools! Why they just couldn't put them back on with hand tools escapes me.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can't figure out why it's such an extensive repair, one presumes the guy took them off with hand tools! Why they just couldn't put them back on with hand tools escapes me.


Exactly, unless of course he did it roughly and damaged stuff, I mean I see they can't move the trains due to not having horns, which has to due with federal regulation mumbo jumbo. But half a million, I wish I knew...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TheTrainMan said:


> Why would you put that on a car after stealing that, that is just stupid


Obviously, you've never had a car with a really nice air horn!  I had a truck horn on my car when I was 16, it was great! I needed a healthy compressor to power it, but I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Obviously, you've never had a car with a really nice air horn!  I had a truck horn on my car when I was 16, it was great! I needed a healthy compressor to power it, but I had a lot of fun with it.


My cousin had a nice one on his first truck when he was 16 but that was at least 10 or so years ago, but I remember it... :laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can't figure out why it's such an extensive repair, one presumes the guy took them off with hand tools! Why they just couldn't put them back on with hand tools escapes me.


Two words...Railroad unions...

...'nuff said.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

TheTrainMan said:


> Why would you put that on a car after stealing that, that is just stupid


Nothing sounds quite like an seven note air horn, a real attention getter


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My friend mounted Locomotive horns on his 18 wheeler, he had a separate air tank for blowing them.

Someone cut him off on an off ramp once so he blasted his locomotive horns at the fool.

The person who cut him off ran right off the road into a field, as it must have scared the crap out of him. :laugh:
Worked real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

big ed said:


> My friend mounted Locomotive horns on his 18 wheeler, he had a separate air tank for blowing them.
> 
> Someone cut him off on an off ramp once so he blasted his locomotive horns at the fool.
> 
> ...


Train horns are much bigger than semi horns (of course)... I could only imagine...


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love to see train horns mounted on this !






:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can't figure out why it's such an extensive repair, one presumes the guy took them off with hand tools! Why they just couldn't put them back on with hand tools escapes me.


lol  im sure you know that the reporters dont always fact check
no they dont take them off the tracks lol
honestly the horns mostly end up on tractor trailers


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

blackz28 said:


> lol  im sure you know that the reporters dont always fact check
> no they dont take them off the tracks lol
> honestly the horns mostly end up on tractor trailers


I would like to mount them on top of my garage, that would be a good way to call the kids for dinner. :thumbsup:

Or blast them at the speeders using our 25mph street as a short cut.
The speeds bumps don't slow them down, they were a waste of money. :thumbsdown:
Scare the you know what out of them with a blast of those.

It would also keep the pigeons off the roof. :thumbsup:


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

I hear more people with air horns in their vehicles around Orange County, CA from a distance lately. Unfortunately I was sitting right next to a Ford F250 4x4 with my window down at a red light one day when he let go with his train horns. It scared the crap out of me and the worse part was my left ear was ringing and actually hurt for several hours after that. I like trains and the sound of a train horn when used properly but I did not like that at all. It damaged my hearing. I find nothing funny about hurting people for laughs.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Oboy Railroads said:


> I hear more people with air horns in their vehicles around Orange County, CA from a distance lately. Unfortunately I was sitting right next to a Ford F250 4x4 with my window down at a red light one day when he let go with his train horns. It scared the crap out of me and the worse part was my left ear was ringing and actually hurt for several hours after that. I like trains and the sound of a train horn when used properly but I did not like that at all. It damaged my hearing. I find nothing funny about hurting people for laughs.


Well, I don't see where anyone here said that they did that, except maybe John, who said he had a lot of fun with it. I don't know what kind of fun he had with it, maybe he will explain that part.

You should have got his plate number, and reported it to the police.
Sounds like a good case for Judge Judy. I bet you would win.
No nothing funny about that at all. 

But for the fool that drives like an idiot, cutting everyone off, passing on the shoulder, etc., a blast like that is justifiable and well deserved. 

The blast does wake you up, it scares the you know what out of you, like you mentioned.

How come you didn't get the plate number?


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

> How come you didn't get the plate number


? 

Well... I was startled and rubbing my ear. He let go with the horns about the time that the light tuned green. He had the back window that was tinted that had decaled on the back of it. "It's my birthday... show me your [email protected]". As he took off I was reading the back window and then the car behind him blocked the view of the license plates. My wife was also with me (fortunately the horn blow did not affect her ears too bad) and I was complainhing to her about me ear all at the same time. He was making a left hand turn while I was going straight to go to church.

When I say I hear these horns more often what I mean is not that I hear them everyday but rather. I never heard them at all until the last year and a half when I hear train horns about once or twice a week. Maybe it's the same guy I don't know. But I have heard a few in other towns as well. Where I live in Buena park I'm not near any tracks so I know it's not an actual train. I grew up in Fullerton, CA near the Santa fe line so I know the sound of an actual train.

I looked into this fad and found that there are instructional videos on how to install train horns in your vehicle. There's also a company that makes various kits with new made air horns, compressor and the works for car intallation.


----------

